# CPU-Kühler aber ohne Backplate



## patmaster (5. August 2010)

*CPU-Kühler aber ohne Backplate*

ich suche einen neuen Kühler für meinen 1055T, allerdings hätte ich gern einen für den ich nicht wieder das ganze MB rausnehmen muss um ihn zu montieren.

Er soll natürlich recht leise sein und ordentlich kühlen. OC ist vlt. irgendwannmal geplant aber vorerst wohl nicht.

Vorschläge ?!


----------



## patmaster (5. August 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler aber ohne Backplate*

Sry für den Doppelpost, aber wenn ich nur editiere wird der Post nicht als neu gekennzeichnet oder ?!

Mein Case hat folgende Abmessungen: BxHxT: 186x419x499mm - da sollte er natürlich reinpassen


----------



## xTc (5. August 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler aber ohne Backplate*

Der Akasa Venom wird bei AMD-Systemen ohne Backplate montiert. Einen Test vom Kühler findest du z.B. hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/luftkuehlung/109403-review-akasa-venom-im-pcghx-check.html?highlight=akasa+venom

MFG


----------



## Ahab (5. August 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler aber ohne Backplate*

Der Scythe Grand Kama Cross wäre da ein Kandidat. Der Venom lässt sich leider nur so montieren, dass er in Richtung Netzteil bläst, statt zur Gehäuserückwand. 

Wieviel möchtest du denn ausgeben?


----------



## patmaster (5. August 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler aber ohne Backplate*

Danke für die Antworten. 
Leider kommen beide nicht in Frage da ich einen benötige bei dem der Lüfter in Richtung RAM schaut.

Der Topblower würde bei mir gegen die Gehäusewand balsen und die Wärmre so nicht wirklich weg bekommen.


----------



## Ahab (5. August 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler aber ohne Backplate*

Der Coolink Corator DS wäre noch eine Alternative, ist aber leider nicht ganz billig.


----------



## patmaster (5. August 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler aber ohne Backplate*

Glaubt ihr der Scythe Yasja ist zu groß ?!


----------



## SveD (5. August 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler aber ohne Backplate*

Ich hab den Groß Clockner 
Abmessungen: 125x104x155mm
Einbau ohne Backplate und relativ einfach, kühlt gut.
Hier kannste den mal anschauen, hab aber einen be quiet Silent Wing drauf, aber dennoch Top Kühler
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/luftkuehlung/19794-der-lukue-bilderthread-ii-957.html#post2074195

sehe gerade deine case breite, also in dem verbauten soprano ist glaube 21 cm sind nur noch wenige zentimeter, könnte also zu groß sein :/


----------



## patmaster (5. August 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler aber ohne Backplate*

Noch jemand nen Vorschlag ?!

Meint ihr einer von diesen hier (die nicht über 50 € gehen) würde es tun !?:

http://geizhals.at/?cat=cpucooler&sort=p&xf=733_28%7E725_150%7E823_Tower-K%FChler%7E817_AM3


----------



## Chimera (5. August 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler aber ohne Backplate*



patmaster schrieb:


> Der Topblower würde bei mir gegen die Gehäusewand balsen und die Wärmre so nicht wirklich weg bekommen.



Also zuerst mal, ein Top-Blower bläst sicher nicht an deine Gehäusewand, sondern eher Richtung CPU  Muss ja nicht dein Gehäuse kühlen, sondern den Prozi  Aber zu den Kühlern: der Yasya hat ja ne sehr gute Bewertung erhalten und wenn man für den Preis nen wirklich guten Kühler will, ist der sicher einer der besten.
Und wenn es kleiner sein soll, dann gäbe es noch den Zalman CNP9500 (112x125x85mm) € 30.-. Der hat aber den Nachteil, dass man da keinen normalen Lüfter verwenden kann.
Ich persönlich verwende auf nem i5-750 nen Hyper TX3 von Coolermaster, der bisher sehr gut geht (hat selbst im heissen Sommer 1A gekühlt). Der macht bei mir sogar ne leichte Übertaktung ohne Probleme mit (@3,00Ghz).


----------



## patmaster (5. August 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler aber ohne Backplate*



Chimera schrieb:


> ....Aber zu den Kühlern: der Yasya hat ja ne sehr gute Bewertung erhalten und wenn man für den Preis nen wirklich guten Kühler will, ist der sicher einer der besten...



Ich hab auch nix gegen den yasja nur bezweifle ich das er passt :/

Die anderen beiden schauen mir nicht so aus als würden sie für 125W TDP reichen...aber danke für die tipps


----------

